# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour Hạ Long với Du Thuyền - Hãy tận hưởng những ngày nghỉ thật trọn vẹn

## anhltpaola

Công ty TNHH Du thuyền Việt Nam chuyên tổ chức các tour du thuyền Hạ long 3 sao – 5 sao thăm quan di sản thế giới vịnh Hạ long, hang Sửng Sốt, bãi tắm Titop, làng chài Vung Viêng, chèo thuyền kayak thăm hang Luồn & vịnh Lan Hạ, ngủ đêm trên du thuyền Hạ long, nhà sàn trên đảo khỉ Cát bà, leo núi, đạp xe khám phá rừng Quốc gia Cát bà.



 - Tổ chức sự kiện trên du thuyền Hạ long ( sinh nhật, đám cưới, tuần trăng mật, hội thảo, tiệc trong hang…..)

 - Cho thuê tàu du lịch Hạ long 3 sao , 4 sao và 5 sao thăm quan vịnh Hạ long,

 - Tổ chức các tour du lịch trọn gói hằng ngày đi Sapa, Mai châu, Mộc châu, Tam cốc, Chùa hương…

 - Tổ chức các tour du lịch biển đi Cát bà, Sầm sơn, Cửa lò, Đồ sơn, Đà nẵng, Nha trang, Mũi né, Phú quốc, Vũng tàu….

 - Tổ chức các tour du lịch lễ hội du xuân đầu năm đi Chùa hương, Bái đính - Tràng an, Yên tử……

 - Cho thuê siêu xe đón tiễn khách VIP tại sân bay về khách sạn trung tâm Hà Nội & TP. Hỗ Chí Minh.

 - Cho thuê trực thăng khám phá vịnh Hạ long, Sapa….

 - Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn 5 sao, resort 5 sao trên toàn quốc

 - Đại lý vé tàu sapa, vé tàu vinh, vé tàu thống nhất, vé tàu liên vận, vé tàu cao tốc cánh ngầm

 - Đại lý vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế

 - Dịch vụ visa, hộ chiếu



 CÔNG TY TNHH DU THUYỀN VIỆT NAM

 Địa chỉ: 66 Phố Mã Mây, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội,

 Điện thoại:04 39960 199 .Fax: 04 66851 888

 E-mail: kinhdoanh@duthuyenvietnam.vn

 Website: http://www.duthuyenhalong.vn

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy đến với chúng tôi để tận hưởng những ngày nghỉ thật thú vị bên gia đình bạn

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy đến với Du Thuyền,giá rẻ nhất,chất lượng tốt nhất

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - Đồng hành cùng bạn !

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - Luôn đi đầu trong chất lượng và dịch vụ

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy tận hưởng kì nghỉ của bạn tại Hạ Long với Du Thuyền

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - Chào đón bạn đến với Hạ Long

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy đến với Du Thuyền để cảm nhận sự khác biệt về chất lượng và dịch vụ

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - Chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch từ 3 đến 5 sao

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền Hạ Long - Sự lựa chọn đúng đắn cho kì nghỉ của bạn

----------


## anhltpaola

*Du lịch Hạ Long với Tour 3 và 5 sao !*

----------


## anhltpaola

Mùa hè đã đến ... hãy khám phá du lịch Hạ Long với Du Thuyền

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy bắt đầu chuyến du lịch của bạn tại Hạ Long khi đến với Du Thuyền

----------


## anhltpaola

*Du lịch Hạ Long với Tour 3 và 5 sao !*

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - Chất lượng và dịch vụ hàng đầu

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy lựa chọn Du Thuyền - Bạn là người tiêu dùng thông minh

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy đến với chúng tôi để có những ngày nghỉ thật tuyệt vời bên người thân !!

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy đến với Du Thuyền,giá rẻ nhất,chất lượng tốt nhất

----------


## anhltpaola

Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ trực tiếp,có nhiều ưu đãi lớn đối với khách hàng !!

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - đồng hành cùng bạn !

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - luôn đi đầu trong chất lượng và dịch vụ

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy đến với Du Thuyền,giá rẻ nhất,chất lượng tốt nhất !!

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy bắt đầu mùa hè thú vị khi đến với Du Thuyền

----------


## anhltpaola

Công ty TNHH Du thuyền Việt Nam chuyên tổ chức các tour du thuyền Hạ long 3 sao – 5 sao thăm quan di sản thế giới vịnh Hạ long, hang Sửng Sốt, bãi tắm Titop, làng chài Vung Viêng, chèo thuyền kayak thăm hang Luồn & vịnh Lan Hạ, ngủ đêm trên du thuyền Hạ long, nhà sàn trên đảo khỉ Cát bà, leo núi, đạp xe khám phá rừng Quốc gia Cát bà.

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - Vui lòng khách đến,vừa lòng khách đi

----------


## anhltpaola

Mùa hè đến rồiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! Hãy bắt đầu kì nghỉ của bạn khi đến với Du Thuyền

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - đồng hành cùng bạn !

----------


## anhltpaola

*Tổ chức Tour du lịch Hạ Long giá rẻ*

----------


## anhltpaola

Công ty TNHH Du Thuyền Việt Nam chuyên tổ chức các tour du thuyền Hạ long 3 sao – 5 sao thăm quan di sản thế giới vịnh Hạ long, hang Sửng Sốt, bãi tắm Titop, làng chài Vung Viêng, chèo thuyền kayak thăm hang Luồn & vịnh Lan Hạ, ngủ đêm trên du thuyền Hạ long, nhà sàn trên đảo khỉ Cát bà, leo núi, đạp xe khám phá rừng Quốc gia Cát bà.

- Tổ chức sự kiện trên du thuyền Hạ long ( sinh nhật, đám cưới, tuần trăng mật, hội thảo, tiệc trong hang…..)
- Cho thuê tàu du lịch Hạ long 3 sao , 4 sao và 5 sao thăm quan vịnh Hạ long, 
- Tổ chức các tour du lịch trọn gói hằng ngày đi Sapa, Mai châu, Mộc châu, Tam cốc, Chùa hương…
- Tổ chức các tour du lịch biển đi Cát bà, Sầm sơn, Cửa lò, Đồ sơn, Đà nẵng, Nha trang, Mũi né, Phú quốc, Vũng tàu….
- Tổ chức các tour du lịch lễ hội du xuân đầu năm đi Chùa hương, Bái đính - Tràng an, Yên tử……
- Cho thuê siêu xe đón tiễn khách VIP tại sân bay về khách sạn trung tâm Hà Nội & TP. Hỗ Chí Minh.
- Cho thuê trực thăng khám phá vịnh Hạ long, Sapa….
- Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn 5 sao, resort 5 sao trên toàn quốc
- Đại lý vé tàu sapa, vé tàu vinh, vé tàu thống nhất, vé tàu liên vận, vé tàu cao tốc cánh ngầm
- Đại lý vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế
- Dịch vụ visa, hộ chiếu

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy đến với Du Thuyền,giá rẻ nhất,chất lượng tốt nhất !!

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy tận hưởng kì nghỉ của bạn tại Hạ Long với Du Thuyền

----------


## gvtgtkI

Em rat ung ho bai viet cua bac. Bai viet rat hay, sau sac va nhieu thong tin.
Bac hay co gang tiep tuc viet nhung bai hay hon nua nhe.
Cam on Bac da dong gop cho dien dan cua chung ta.
Tran trong.

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền Hạ Long sẽ mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm thật thú vị

----------


## anhltpaola

Bạn muốn chất lượng tốt nhất,dịch vụ hoàn hảo,giá thành hợp lý - Còn chờ gì nữa mà không đến với Du Thuyền

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy tận hưởng kì nghỉ của bạn tại Hạ Long với Du Thuyền

----------


## anhltpaola

Du Thuyền - đồng hành cùng bạn !

----------


## anhltpaola

Hãy đến với Du Thuyền,giá rẻ nhất,chất lượng tốt nhất !!

----------

